# I Sold My Only Guns...



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

... and went Glock. A while ago I traded a G27, and went with a prettier looking .38 special. I later picked up a nice looking 1911. Although both are good weapons, I never felt they brought enough to the table to protect my family and our home adequately... and I missed my Glock. I've been reading a lot about recent home invasions and robberies, and this week there was a rash of break-ins on our street and even a shooting near our quiet little neighborhood. With so much violence against innocent people grabbing the headlines every day, I have been feeling greatly under-gunned, so out went my stainless S&W 642 airweight .38 snubbie (5 rounds), and my Kimber 1911 Stainless Pro Carry II .45 (7-8 rounds). In came a new G19 9mm (15 rounds), a new G21sf .45 (13 rounds) and a new home defense shotgun as well (6 rounds and a mounted light). I bought extra magazines for both Glocks including 2 33-round magazines and a streamlight on the rail for the G19. I carry the G21sf 24/7 as I did my 1911, and my wife will appreciate the difference in recoil between the 19 and the .38 snubbie. I now have the tools necessary to allow me to better protect my family. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchases. I know I've been away from this forum for a little while, but did I miss the memo stating that everyone should buy 30+ round magazines? :mrgreen:


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats on the purchases. I know I've been away from this forum for a little while, but did I miss the memo stating that everyone should buy 30+ round magazines? :mrgreen:


Ever since rumors started about a "ban", I have noticed a lot of shooters picking up any high capacity Glock magazine they happen to see. I wanted additional magazines, but my gun shop's supply was a little low, so I bought what they had including the 30+ rounders... figured why not.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BigNic said:


> ...
> 
> ...so out went my stainless S&W 642 airweight .38 snubbie (5 rounds), and my Kimber 1911 Stainless Pro Carry II .45 (7-8 rounds). In came a new G19 9mm (15 rounds), a new G21sf .45 (13 rounds) and a new home defense shotgun as well (6 rounds and a mounted light). I bought extra magazines for both Glocks including 2 33-round magazines and a streamlight on the rail for the G19. I carry the G21sf 24/7 as I did my 1911, and my wife will appreciate the difference in recoil between the 19 and the .38 snubbie. I now have the tools necessary to allow me to better protect my family. I'll post some pics soon.


Sounds like a nice stable you got there. The G19 has been on my list for years, I don't know why I haven't gotten one yet. :smt102


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrates and certainly can't argue with your choices though I think you had a couple good ones originally too. Definately a good home defense trio.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

BigNic said:


> I'll post some pics soon.


Just started thread... "Pics Of My New Glocks".


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats on the purchases. I know I've been away from this forum for a little while, but did I miss the memo stating that everyone should buy 30+ round magazines? :mrgreen:


And the 1911 in 7 and 8 rd mags have been pretty much the harley-davidson of pistols in defense and competition for how long? I guess 1911's are all now obsolete unless you can hang a 30rd mag from the grip. hehehehe  :anim_lol:

In all seriousness though, in a SHTF situation, I'd rather bulls-eye the first two or three taps, leaving eh 5 or 6 left for the bad guy's buddy if he was dumb enough not to flee, than miss all 15 from a high-cap anyday.

The organic trigger-puller is the weapon. The handgun is just another tool like a brad nailer or something. Some guys can drive the prettiest nails with two whacks with an old wood-handle from lowes, while other guys driving with the fanciest pneumatic just make a mess.

Congrats BigNic on the Glocks though.. Nice thing is, sounds like you'll have consistency among all your "nailers" being all glocks, and a good scatter gun is always a good thing, and your wife can shoot, a very good thing. A backup partner dialing 911 but able to defend if needed is good tactics I think.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

babs said:


> In all seriousness though, in a SHTF situation, I'd rather bulls-eye the first two or three taps, leaving eh 5 or 6 left for the bad guy's buddy if he was dumb enough not to flee, than miss all 15 from a high-cap anyday.


Please read the post at the link below. We need to keep this sort of stuff under control. What you wrote is not bad in and of itself but could quickly lead to the type of thread described below.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13953

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

babs said:


> I'd rather bulls-eye the first two or three taps, than miss all 15 from a high-cap anyday.


No worries there, Babs! Within 50 feet, I'll put all 15 where they need to go. My placement/grouping difference between my 1911 and my new G21 is about 1/2 inch+ at 50, so I'm not giving up too much in accuracy with the .45 Glock. Any further out, and I'm heading in the opposite direction! The Glock 19 is exceedingly *more* accurate than the snubnose .38, and the recoil from the snubbie was torture... not so with the G19. It's a win/win sitch.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry Ptarmigan, No prob.. :mrgreen: I could have said it more tactfully or sanitary.. like "better off with smaller capacity but with excellent accuracy when needed, etc" which was mainly my point. Too much coffee. 

BigNic, Yeah the more I read about Glocks, I realize how much they're loved in competition.. I gotta grab that G17 rental some more I think.. maybe both a glock and XD rental and have some fun comparing. As a total newb, I'm thinking I'd love to stick my toe in the water of sport shooting as my range has some meets on Mondays.. But I'm afraid I'll get to like it way too much for the wallet reeeeeal quick.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Babs. No need to worry. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

So I got to feel the grips on a 30SF direct comparison with a 36 and 27 yesterday. What a difference between them. Neither grips really blew my skirt up, I'm sorry to say, but I could probably live with them for a carry piece. I imagine it'd just take some range time to get the feel for them. All their subs do have a different grip feel though between their various calibers/models. Still dig the XD grip in the subcompact poly gun catagories. P239 still gets my vote in metal-frame subs.. but some CZ's I thought felt pretty good, though hard to come by around here.


----------

